# I really like how they made these door handles



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys , I have never seen this done before . I'm at the doctors when I see this custom built desk with no drawer pulls , but instead there's slots that they've routed in to grab onto . 
I'm really liking this idea and want to use it wherever I can , like a future computer desk.
If it wasn't done on a CNC , I'm assuming they had a template to follow and hogged out the slot with a plunge router , then once they got the desired depth , they followed up with another bit to route out the deeper part of the inside perimeter. 
However it's done I want to try it myself someday . Kind of nice also , as you don't have drawer pulls to get caught on your clothing , plus no additional cost for drawer pulls . 
What do you guys think ?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rick I have seen this often and come to think about it a lot of the time it's been in a doctors office. Y'all are just now catching up. :laugh2:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Axcaliber Drawer Pull Cutter 3 - Drawer Pull, Lock & Keyhole - Router Cutters - Routing - Power Tool Accessories - Accessories | Axminster Tools & Machinery


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> Rick I have seen this often and come to think about it a lot of the time it's been in a doctors office. Y'all are just now catching up. :laugh2:


Don , I must been living under a rock lol , as I've never seen this done . I probably just never paid attention, and now that I'm at this forum I'm noticing things like this more often 



thanks for the link Bob , I wasn't aware of that bit


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick, I don't see that being deep enough to grab on to - maybe it's the angle of the camera. Did you try opening them? Is it just decorative and you pull from the side?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick, I don't see that being deep enough to grab on to - maybe it's the angle of the camera. Did you try opening them? Is it just decorative and you pull from the side?


I thought the same thing Vince , but I tried them and they actually weren't to bad to open with .
The concern I have is , you'd need thick material in order to make them deeper yet to where there more ergonomically correct .

I wonder what if a guy just cut right threw , then added an additional layer in behind to cover up the hole?
But now that I think about it , the additional piece in behind would hit the shelves. Well unless the shelves were backed up a 1/2"


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't say if I've seen them done that way or not, but have seen them at the top or bottom of the drawer front - I'm thinking that would be easier to make, but not done any.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Don , I must been living under a rock lol , as I've never seen this done . I probably just never paid attention, and now that I'm at this forum I'm noticing things like this more often
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the link Bob , I wasn't aware of that bit



Rick, you need to search for Drawer Finger Pull router bits ,there are several out there.
Industrial router bits-Finger pull router bits-CMT tools

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick, you need to search for Drawer Finger Pull router bits ,there are several out there.
> Industrial router bits-Finger pull router bits-CMT tools
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb , I'm learning something new everyday . Probably a good thing I guess .
Till you guys mentioned it , I had no idea there was an actual router bit called a Drawer Finger Pull router bit? 
This just keeps getting better


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick - not trying to change your mind but I've used these pulls - easy install, nothing to catch on clothing and fairly cheap from Lee Valley

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/106242-santa-came-little-late-3.html#post1417730

Here's Lee Valley's link - item "D" made of oak - $4 each or $3.40 for 10 or more

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=40296&cat=3,43520,43521,43532

Or you could use this style


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My first thoughts were that bits were used such as those suggested by @sunnybob and @Herb Stoops. However, those bits create a groove at least 9/16" (14.2 mm) deep and they create overhangs that allow fingers to reach under and grab, and a single such groove is adequate. Your pictures show two parallel grooves that seem to have sides that are straight and the grooves are shallow. To me they appear to be made with small dish cutter bits and roundover bits, such as [url=http://www.routerbitworld.com/Freud-19-102-7-16-Diameter-Dish-Carving-Router-B-p/freud%2019-102.htm]Freud 19-102 7/16" Diameter Dish Carving Router Bit (1/4" Shank)[/URL] and Freud 34-118 1/8" Radius Rounding Over Router Bit (1/2" Shank) or http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx? p=30171&cat=1,33084,46168,69435,46173&ap=1 with Corner Round Over Bits - Lee Valley Tools
Templates and template guides would greatly facilitate construction of these groves.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick - not trying to change your mind but I've used these pulls - easy install, nothing to catch on clothing and fairly cheap from Lee Valley
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/106242-santa-came-little-late-3.html#post1417730
> 
> ...


Vince , I did like the pulls you used on your drill press bench . Looks top notch


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

There was a related thread a few days ago... http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/108241-safe-use-finger-pull-bit.html (guessin' you know that)

...in case you're thinking of buying the bit...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could rout the recess with a straight bit or bowl bit and then the recess with a male canoe bit like this: Large-Diameter Flute and Bead Bits - Lee Valley Tools

I prefer doors and drawers with no hardware after ripping a few pockets off my pants on them. I have the LV bit and I did like someone else said and only did the middle of the drawers and a section of the door. A couple of years ago I bought 6 Onsrud door/drawer pull bits (similar to the Axminster one) for a really good price and I'll sell you one cheaper than you can get it from anywhere else even with shipping included which will unfortunately be around $12 I've heard. I can post a picture of one with the wax removed if you are interested.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You could rout the recess with a straight bit or bowl bit and then the recess with a male canoe bit like this: Large-Diameter Flute and Bead Bits - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> I prefer doors and drawers with no hardware after ripping a few pockets off my pants on them. I have the LV bit and I did like someone else said and only did the middle of the drawers and a section of the door. A couple of years ago I bought 6 Onsrud door/drawer pull bits (similar to the Axminster one) for a really good price and I'll sell you one cheaper than you can get it from anywhere else even with shipping included which will unfortunately be around $12 I've heard. I can post a picture of one with the wax removed if you are interested.


Sure , I'd like to see it Charles


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Been in a LOT of doctors' offices and see very few cabinets, especially low ones, that have hardware. Far too easy to knock the hardware off, damaging the door, or smacking your knees. This kind of door opeing setup and many variations on it, are pretty common for those reasons.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Been in a LOT of doctors' offices and see very few cabinets, especially low ones, that have hardware. Far too easy to knock the hardware off, damaging the door, or smacking your knees. This kind of door opeing setup and many variations on it, are pretty common for those reasons.


That makes perfect sense Tom . I'm wondering why I never noticed this years ago , but as I mentioned, being on this forum has made me more observant when I see furniture etc


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Woodworkers tend to look closely at how others made cabinets. Electricians look closely at how others wired houses. Welders look closely at how others welded structural iron. It's a common thing. The more experience you get in any trade, the more likely you will inspect the work of others in your trade. Since I started welding I now find myself looking at how amusement rides are welded, and won't go on some of them. I've been a woodworker for over 60 years, so I have been inspecting how others make cabinets, furniture, etc. for most of my life. I can't help it, and my wife gets mad at me when I pull a drawer open about an inch to see if the drawer was dovetailed, etc. Don't you all do this at one time or another?

Charley


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I did not notice a recess but having one would make holding much easier. From the pictures it seems to me the large diameter canoe bit would not do well in the corners, and a 1/8 inch diameter seems small to me. Maybe this situation is one for the plunge ball bits such as the 3/16 inch radius Lee Valley bits?
Plunge Ball Bits - Lee Valley Tools
Of course now if I were doing it there would be three router bits involved, a small diameter dish cutter or straight plunge bit, the plunge ball, and the roundover bit.

FYI Lee Valley is having a Free shipping special Feb. 7 to 21. Full disclosure: I have no connection to Lee Valley, I simply like many of their very diverse woodworking offerings.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

This is another option - a couple of passes with a deep cove bit, trim down front, and hand finish.
(sorry if pic posted wrong orientation)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wildwood said:


> This is another option - a couple of passes with a deep cove bit, trim down front, and hand finish.
> (sorry if pic posted wrong orientation)


Wow Rob , I really like that idea to


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sure , I'd like to see it Charles


I take a picture in a bit when I go out to the shop and post it.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I remember seeing Norm's round knob in a recess which was very interesting: New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram

This workshop has an interesting take on handmade pulls: Pullman chest woodworking course

When choosing handles for the cabinets in my place, I picked ones that don't stick out past their posts... Those are the worst for catching on clothes but seem to be very popular.

Clothes catcher:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here you go Rick. The Lee Valley bit like it is on the right side (green one) and there is very little difference between them. The oak drawer front was routed using the LV bit and it shows what I meant about only doing a section of the edge. I want $20 for the bit plus whatever the shipping comes to which I expect is from $12-15. That puts it about 1/2 what anyone else's would cost you.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> Woodworkers tend to look closely at how others made cabinets. . . .
> 
> I've been a woodworker for over 60 years, so I have been inspecting how others make cabinets, furniture, etc. for most of my life. I can't help it, and my wife gets mad at me when I pull a drawer open about an inch to see if the drawer was dovetailed, etc. Don't you all do this at one time or another?
> Charley


Yep and my wife gets upset too - even when no one else is looking.:surprise:


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is how I made mine for a wall unit project. I made a small template for the end cut. I used the bit and a template guide to undercut the edge of the template so the rounded edge would be aligned to the surface. I used a 1" straight cut bit to carve out the main channel groove. I then used the templates I made to make the final drawer pull cut. The template opening width was 1" so my drawer pull opening width is 1". I just used some straight 1/2" MDF for the side templates as I needed different length pulls on the drawers and doors. I then used a shorter end cut template shown the picture to make the end cuts. I used 3/4" stock for the doors and drawer fronts.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Rich, that turned out really well . Thank you for sharing, and for explaining the technique you used to make it


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

key hole cutter and a simple MDF jig. very easy to do, go for it


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TenGees said:


> I remember seeing Norm's round knob in a recess which was very interesting: New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram
> 
> This workshop has an interesting take on handmade pulls: Pullman chest woodworking course
> 
> ...


Paul I've wrecked more than one pair of bibs and pants on those handles you posted .
Worse choice a guy could make


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Paul I've wrecked more than one pair of bibs and pants on those handles you posted .
> Worse choice a guy could make


Agreed, nothing personal Paul, handles like that snag. And at the mouse inopportune time.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Agreed, nothing personal Paul, handles like that snag. And at the mouse inopportune time.


That's what I think too, Steve, but they seem very popular. I would only use something like that for extension cord storage.


----------

